# Correlation between room temperature and CPU temperature?



## Black Panther (Jun 26, 2007)

*Do you see a relationship between your computer's idle temperature and the temperature in your room?*

When I first did my 3Ghz OC, the room temperature was 22 degrees and the idle core temperature as measured with CoreTemp 0.95 was 34 degrees - and I was happy.

As summer took its toll my room temperature went up to 30 degrees and the idle temperature of the cores 42.

Right now we're in the midst of a heatwave, hopefully we'll get over it this week - the temperature in my room is a suffocating 38 degrees and the idle temperatures of the cores is 50!

It seems that no matter what my room temperature, the core temperature would always be 12 degrees higher.

Now I wish I bought an air conditioner - I checked but now they're so busy they wouldn't be able to install one until mid-August, and by then the temperatures would be in the high 20's again, so I'll be booking one for next summer.

I've been having no problems though - just bought oblivion and been playing it for nearly 12 hours straight during the weekend, with settings all maxed out except character shadows and shadows on grass and I never got a crash and the lowest FPS I got was 25 in rare times while in the middle of the grass, and mostly it's over 50 in the forests, over 70 in the towns and over 100 indoors.

I don't know... shall I dare take a TAT test reading? Eeek!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 26, 2007)

I see a relationship, but even if it's not as significant on the CPU as I think it is, it's still too hot for me to be in my room, and I know my computer contributes most of the ambient heat in my room anyway. I usually turn my computer off if I'm not going to be in the room for an extended time.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

As your PC is *AIR* cooled then the ambient temperature of the room will be one of the main variables in regards to CPU temperature.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 26, 2007)

Helps not to have your room above the first floor. 

I really wish I could have it in the basement (I'm actually fanning air from the basement up to the second floor hallway through the clothes shoot).

Should be getting an attic exhaust fan soon.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 26, 2007)

When I lived in El Salvador and the average room temp was about 35 degrees Celsius, my CPU hovered near 50~52 degrees most of the time, my GPU's temp was about 50~52 degrees on idle.

Since I moved, (and yes, I brought my computer parts in my luggage and assembled it here again, it's the only PC I have you know ) room temps here in Santa Maria hover around 20 degrees, and my CPU temps are around 40~45, and the GPU's are around 46~48, both on idle.

So yes, I can tell you that room temperature certainly has an effect on your computer's temp


----------



## d44ve (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, without a doubt ambient air temps will make a differance when aircooling a computer


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 26, 2007)

Basically our house is on 2 floors, we got the first floor which is at street level (no basement) and the second floor. Above that there's the sun shining on the roof. And our houses here are built of stone which gets warm during the day and continues radiating heat throughout the night.

I repositioned the fan to have its intake from the open balcony door - room temperature dropped by one degree and so did cpu temperature. Btw it's 10 PM here, isn't it just great having a room temperature of 36 degrees at 10 PM with a very large double door opening a whole wall of the room to the outside?!? At least I don't have to pay to go to a sauna....

I just dared a TAT - during May the load temperature used to go up to 59/60. Today it got up to 75. Ouch my poor cpu.

I'll definitely be getting an A/C next year. I don't mind the heat personally but I mind it for my pc. Hope I won't be obtaining an A/C and losing a husband - he regularly complains that I give more attention to my rig than to _his_ rig... 

Edit: Wouldn't it be the same with water cooling? I mean the water itself would never be at a lower temperature than the air unless it's cooled by a heat pump?

Btw: Is there some way I can monitor my temperature while playing Oblivion? The task bar isn't visible during the game so I can't see coretemp. Can I run it in windowed mode to check my cpu temperature? I've said that I ran Oblivion for 12 hours+ yesterday with no problems, but I wouldn't be wanting to run it if the temperature of the cores constantly goes too much over 61...

Edit: Never mind, I found how to run it in windowed mode - the temperature averages 58 degrees, in rare instances sometimes one core goes up to 62 then jumps back down to 57/58.
So I guess I'm OK.
*crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 26, 2007)

it would be the same for water although not as drastic. Its also easier to chill water than to chill air.


----------



## graysky (Jun 27, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32768


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> it would be the same for water although not as drastic. Its also easier to chill water than to chill air.



From my own personal experiance.... it took quite a bit differance in ambient temps to make a small differance in water temp

I.E. +10c  MIGHT make a 1-2c in WATER temp


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for those two posts guys.


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2007)

How you liking Oblivion? I'm just getting back into it. If you havn't played any of the elder scrolls before remember this: after you beat the main quest, you're not done... the game lets you do everything else. After that you still don't beat the game 

Well I would either look into watercooling or an A/C. Or, if you happen to be rich, liquid nitrogen 
40C = 104F... go fry some eggs on the sidewalk


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 27, 2007)

d44ve said:


> From my own personal experiance.... it took quite a bit differance in ambient temps to make a small differance in water temp
> 
> I.E. +10c  MIGHT make a 1-2c in WATER temp



I didn't know exactly how much it would affect water but I knew it had to have some effect. thermodynamics is a wonderful thing. So is discussing computer cooling with your physics teacher lol.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 27, 2007)

hat said:


> How you liking Oblivion? I'm just getting back into it. If you havn't played any of the elder scrolls before remember this: after you beat the main quest, you're not done... the game lets you do everything else. After that you still don't beat the game



It's the greatest game I've ever played!

I've done a couple of side-quests but am focusing on the main one - I'm recruiting allies for Bruma and as soon as I finish that the fight there will start.


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2007)

How's the frames??


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 27, 2007)

hat said:


> How's the frames??



Quite good I think. When I played without running FRAPS the game is smooth with no lag.

I checked with FRAPS and the lowest FPS of 25 I get is very occasionally when I am in an area full of that long grass which flows around. Sometimes I am in similar areas and I get 35 FPS or more though.

In the forest it is between 40 and 50 FPS, and if I remember well the towns is better like 65-75.

Inside and in dungeons and sewers normally it's over 80, at times going over 100 as well.

I have all the settings maxed out with HRD and AA from nvidia console. No shadows on grass. Tree shadows are in the middle of the slider. Also no shadows on the faces (forgot what that's called).

My resolution is 1024x768, which is the resolution I normally keep in general because otherwise menus etc in Windows would be too small.

I'm quite satisfied. I thought my 8600GTS would be giving me a worse performance!


----------

